# S/K spec cars on the road course!



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

R/K Racing products offers a straight up version of our popular S/K car. All the parts are from the associated 10L type cars. This is a fun and inexpensive open wheeled class. I will offer anyone who can get a class of these cars started at their local track a *free car*! They are a blast, but people are afraid to try something new... in case it doesn't catch on. The cost can be kept very low, by limiting hop ups, motors, and batteries in the rules. I would be more than happy to help track owners/ clubs to get a good set of rules layed down. For more information visit R/K Racing or email [email protected]. Thank you for your time, and good luck. Jon Anderson


----------

